

NowServed | A resource for convenience tech services - baruag
http://www.nowserved.com

======
baruag
Here is something that I've been putting together that I thought would be
useful both for a community of practitioners but also for consumers looking to
find new services to make their lives simpler.

The site and service has a lot of scope for improvement, but I just wanted to
get it out there and continue to make improvements as I move forward.

Your feedback would be valuable.

